# Leaving study and applying for PR in australia.



## verma_gaurav (Apr 10, 2012)

I have Done commercial cookery and left australia. Going to apply for study visa for Australia again. Can i apply for PR for on Sponsorship basis after getting there or do i need to finish my new study first?


----------



## drdhebar23 (Sep 9, 2011)

verma_gaurav said:


> I have Done commercial cookery and left australia. Going to apply for study visa for Australia again. Can i apply for PR for on Sponsorship basis after getting there or do i need to finish my new study first?


Hi gaurav.i m dr.arpit here in india and want to go aussy by AMC exam to be medical doctor..any idea whts the whole procedure..? and is it tough to get visa out thr?


----------



## verma_gaurav (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Doctor,

As a doctor, You can apply for AU Permanent residency. 
But I have no Idea regarding qualification of doctor and work experience.
Its better to consult immigration lawyer. They will have all answers of your questions.
Best of Luck.


----------



## Fenno (Oct 23, 2016)

*Options available*

Hi guys, I am looking at various visa options. I feel visa 457 best suites me. I also read that this visa requires IELTS 5.0 band? I don't think so. What I read is right?

Also, I am able to get only 6 band in IELTS  , where as visa consultancy is demanding 7 band. Now that, I am not able to get 7 band, What are the other options to go about for work permit in Australia.

Please guide and any help will be appreciated


----------



## verma_gaurav (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi,

Ielts band requirement depends on catagory, in which you are going to apply.
In hospitality industry its 5 overall.


----------



## Fenno (Oct 23, 2016)

Okay  thank you for info. Any idea about points allocation for Australia or where can I get the real and accurate information of points allocation. Im getting different views/ points from different different consultancy.


----------



## verma_gaurav (Apr 10, 2012)

Try to find immigration lawyer than any consultancy.
Lawyer can guide you better.
Or
Aus immigration website may help.


----------



## chrisjohnson (Jun 21, 2016)

Cthom said:


> You can get points allocation information from Australian immigration website.


good though


----------



## tauseefshah (Nov 15, 2016)

Hello students,

Australian Visa Group has assisted many migrants realise their dream of . We have managed a range of visa applications under the family, skilled and employer sponsored streams. We have successfully represented clients in their submission to the Migration Review Tribunal and requests for Ministerial Intervention.

Thanks


----------



## Gamer (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi! 

First of all you need to read of General Skilled Migration (GSM). That is run by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) and is driven by the labour market needs of Australia. There is a list of things you should take into account while applying to PR.

Good luck!


----------

